# Question for Jonathan



## SCE (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Jonathan,
I'm getting ready to order a new X5 and am really excited about the PCD possibility. My CA said that he could intercept a car that's about ready for production and I'm hoping to do a PCD before you close down for April. Is that possible? Thanks for your help!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

SCE said:


> Hi Jonathan,
> I'm getting ready to order a new X5 and am really excited about the PCD possibility. My CA said that he could intercept a car that's about ready for production and I'm hoping to do a PCD before you close down for April. Is that possible? Thanks for your help!


I hate having to give bad news...

Unfortunately everything before our April close and the two weeks when we start back up are booked. If you can wait for the vehicle, your CA should look for a X5 that would be built around the last week of April. That would have you taking delivery around the 3rd week of May.

Either way you go, taking delivery here or not, I hope you enjoy your new X5 :thumbup:


----------



## Fahrvergnugen (Mar 1, 2008)

I-Won-Today said:


> I hate having to give bad news...
> 
> Unfortunately everything before our April close and the two weeks when we start back up are booked. If you can wait for the vehicle, your CA should look for a X5 that would be built around the last week of April. That would have you taking delivery around the 3rd week of May.
> 
> Either way you go, taking delivery here or not, I hope you enjoy your new X5 :thumbup:


Jonathan - Does my car have to have a firm production date in order for the PCD to be scheduled. My Z4 is scheduled for week 14. The hotline says scheduled for production with no firm date. I really would like a 5/12 or 5/13 delivery. Am I out of luck as well? Thanks. Pete.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Fahrvergnugen said:


> Jonathan - Does my car have to have a firm production date in order for the PCD to be scheduled. My Z4 is scheduled for week 14. The hotline says scheduled for production with no firm date. I really would like a 5/12 or 5/13 delivery. Am I out of luck as well? Thanks. Pete.


Doesn't have to have a "firm" production date. We request that the reservation form be sent in prior to the vehicle reaching what is called "Status 112" (basically that is parts are ordered and it is scheduled for production). At that point we will schedule the delivery.

A week 14 build would unfortunately not be able to take delivery here due to the period we will be closed in April and they will not allow us to hold any vehicle that long. I did check on those dates for you, and they are completely booked already as well.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help,


----------



## Fahrvergnugen (Mar 1, 2008)

I-Won-Today said:


> Doesn't have to have a "firm" production date. We request that the reservation form be sent in prior to the vehicle reaching what is called "Status 112" (basically that is parts are ordered and it is scheduled for production). At that point we will schedule the delivery.
> 
> A week 14 build would unfortunately not be able to take delivery here due to the period we will be closed in April and they will not allow us to hold any vehicle that long. I did check on those dates for you, and they are completely booked already as well.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't be of more help,


Thanks Jonathan. My CA sent in the reservation form when I ordered the car a couple weeks ago. Do they ever delay production of a car in order to accommodate PCD requests? Is it possible they pushed production back a week or two and gave me one of those dates?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Fahrvergnugen said:


> Thanks Jonathan. My CA sent in the reservation form when I ordered the car a couple weeks ago. Do they ever delay production of a car in order to accommodate PCD requests? Is it possible they pushed production back a week or two and gave me one of those dates?


To my knowledge I don't think so. :dunno:

Send me a PM with your production number so I can check and see if it has been processed or scheduled on our end.


----------



## Fahrvergnugen (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks. PM sent.


----------



## Fahrvergnugen (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Jonathan,

I got a follow-up email from my CA this am, who said that he got an email from PDC saying I am scheduled for a May 9 delivery. He's waiting for "formal email confirmation", but it looks like I'll be seeing you in a couple months. I'm not booking my flight yet though. Time will tell, but it looks promising.

Pete


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Fahrvergnugen said:


> Hi Jonathan,
> 
> I got a follow-up email from my CA this am, who said that he got an email from PDC saying I am scheduled for a May 9 delivery. He's waiting for "formal email confirmation", but it looks like I'll be seeing you in a couple months. I'm not booking my flight yet though. Time will tell, but it looks promising.
> 
> Pete


COOL :thumbup:

Glad to hear. I look forward to meeting you!


----------

